# [SOLVED] Card wont assign 192. IP... Media Disconnected



## High Roller (Jan 31, 2008)

I recently bought a wireless card to enable me and my girlfriend to watch my movies in bed, as her laptop hard drive is only 40 gb, Ad hoc'ing seemed a good idea. I bought a *Sitecom Wireless Network PCI Adapter Turbo G WL-171* today and installed it. Immediately, i could see something wrong. Im not by any means a novice, but this one has gone over my head.

Ive tried the bundled software, windows zero configuration only, updated drivers for the card, disabling my wired network connection, tried some registry tweaks, i even flashed my BIOS on my motherboard! and im getting the same set of details for the card. Windows recognises the card, will connect to other networks, but wont assign a static IP for itself. and this is what i need, as another reason is I can ad hoc files to my PSP when shes not around... im sure its something silly that ive missed, but ive tried everything i know and looked for guides for setting things up, which i havent done in a long time. Pride between my teeth, im asking for help 

heres a copy paste of the IPconfig;

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\High Roller>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : alexa
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : cat-internet.co.uk

*Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 4:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Sitecom Wireless Network PCI Adapter
Turbo G WL-171
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F6-39-D2-E6*

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cat-internet.co.uk
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-92-63-11-E1
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.18.10.58
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.18.10.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.18.10.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.135.1.36
195.40.1.36
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 31 January 2008 23:23:16
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 01 February 2008 11:56:36

C:\Documents and Settings\High Roller>

My motherboard is Asus P5N-E SLI, Intel Q6600 if this makes any difference.

Thanks Alex


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Card wont assign 192. IP... Media Disconnected*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


Have you disabled encryption on the router to get it working initially?


----------



## High Roller (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Card wont assign 192. IP... Media Disconnected*

Ill try what you just said, however, to miss an important detail. i have no access point/router. im wired into the wall for the net and the purposes of me buying this wireless card was co i could ad hoc my movies to my girlfriends laptop without the use of an AP. I was was under the impression it was possible.
Basically i want her to be able to see my wireless card/PC/Files. Without a connection it doesnt show itself on any scans - its dormant, which is a problem as you can imagine. I want it to show itself.
Thanks for the quick response, appreciation.

Alex


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Card wont assign 192. IP... Media Disconnected*

If you want to do a simple Ad-Hoc connection between the wireless adapters, you need to manually configure them.

take a look at this: http://www.pocketpcaddict.com/forum...bile-wireless-ad-hoc-networking-tutorial.html

And this: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/418


----------



## High Roller (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Card wont assign 192. IP... Media Disconnected*

thanks a lot john, if i have issues with anything else ill know where to come


----------



## High Roller (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Card wont assign 192. IP... Media Disconnected*

Thanks mate, the guides you gave me in reference were great because they were everything ive already done. the card still wont show itself as available to other users, is it some kind of sleep mode?



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 5:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Sitecom Wireless Network PCI Adapter
Turbo G WL-171
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F6-39-D2-E6

C:\Documents and Settings\High Roller>

Any suggestions?

thanks, Alex


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Card wont assign 192. IP... Media Disconnected*

Let's see a screen shot of your configuration of the TCP/IP on each machine.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to TSG, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## High Roller (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Card wont assign 192. IP... Media Disconnected*

Yes, thats probably a good idea.

I dont have another PC available to me at the moment, my girlfriend lives and works away quite alot. But as i mentioned in previous posts, id also like to stream files to my Playstaion Portable via ad hoc. On my searches i found a tools that utilises the WiFi capabilities and constantly scans for wifi in connectable range called 'WiFi Sniffer' The connection that came up must be on the next street, whereas im sat next to my PC. As a Substitute ive posted Pics of those instead of another PC not showing my WiFi and the settings on the default PSP network configurator. Ive also included a pic of the settings from the program that allows PC-PSP adhoc for your perusal. however i think the issue is more at home on my PC. I'll leave it in your capable hands, 

If the issue is unresolved, or the pictures are of no use to you, as soon as my girlfriend comes down on tuesday, ill post them up for you. 

My Wireless Card

I didnt think it would be so difficult to activate Ad Hoc!:laugh:

Thanks a bunch, Alex


----------



## High Roller (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Card wont assign 192. IP... Media Disconnected*

....And the rest of the pictures


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Card wont assign 192. IP... Media Disconnected*

I can't do anything with data from other machines, it has to be the two in question. :smile:

I do see one thing that's clearly wrong in your pictures. You have assigned a default gateway and IP address the same. First off, for an Ad-Hoc connection, you don't need the Default Gateway. Second, they should NOT be the same.


----------



## High Roller (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Card wont assign 192. IP... Media Disconnected*

OK, ive changed all of the details regarding the IP addresses, but i still get the 'media disconnected' message in IPconfig. At present it is permanently dormant. Im confident about setting up the network, but i dont know how to make the adaptor/my PC transmit a signal and makes itself visable. How do I make my Adaptor transmit a signal, regardless of whether there is another Wifi adaptor in range?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Card wont assign 192. IP... Media Disconnected*

When you configure it in Ad-Hoc mode, it should broadcast it's presence.


----------



## High Roller (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Card wont assign 192. IP... Media Disconnected*

Thanks for your help John, I decided to take back the card to the shop for a refund as it did not broadcast anything when in ad hoc mode.
I did a lot of research finding out whats what in Wifi card land.

I eventually felt drawn to Datel Wifi Max. its a dongle but with special drivers and utility compatible with the ZD1211b chipset available, i can have it act like an AP. not only that it was originally designed to be fully compatible with handheld gaming systems. I originally just wanted to share files to my PSP and her laptop, respectively, i can do all the stuff i wanted to do with the laptop and the PSP and more. After reading a lot of reviews regarding the dongle- 40% were really against it, claiming it did nothing it had claimed, the rest said it works really well. i put down the minority unrest to them not knowing enough about it to set it up right. 
It took me 2 minutes 
However, now i can also browse the net bridged to the LAN, and play games originally designed for vicinity ad hoc, over the net, which i think is awesome. Ill be much more careful in future before i buy something, thinking it is standard, when its not.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Card wont assign 192. IP... Media Disconnected*

Great, glad you got a solution. :smile:


----------

